# Question about old Bachmann pancake motors



## pfm (Jan 18, 2015)

First of all - newbie alert.

I have a couple of old diesel locos that I pulled out recently and I never remember using them. They both have what were scornfully known as pancake motors in model railroad circles.
When I run those locos I hear a clicking or ticking type of noise from the motor. Its easily audible and probably more when running in one direction than the other.

What is this noise ? Is it a sign of impending failure ?
Can any maintenance like lubrication or anything help with this ? What can I do if I want to do some basic maintenance (lube, cleanup) etc on these motors ? Although they look clean and the pickup wheels rotate freely.

I know the general concensus is to throw these away but I'd really like to use them for at least a few days before I can replace them.

Thanks!


----------



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

I also have a couple old engines that use those motors. I found a deal on ebay and replaced a bad one. Be patient they will show up again.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If they've been little used they are are unlikely to be faulty. These motors were never quiet. Just clean them out and use *very little* lubricant.


----------



## pfm (Jan 18, 2015)

And thats where I need help - what and how do I exactly clean and lube ? Open up the whole motor ?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are different designs, but usually when you take the shell off
you have some access to the motor and gearing. That may be all
you need. Use plastic friendly lube which you can get at
a hobby store. 

While the motor etc is exposed run the loco on the track. You
may find the source of the clicking. It may be a cracked gear.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Or, if you don't want to mess with taking them apart, just run them as is for a few days like you want to do......if they fail, replace them, if they don't, keep runnin' them......


----------



## pfm (Jan 18, 2015)

I found a broken gear in one of the engine's gearbox. See pic. I thought I found the source of the noise but apparently not. It still makes that clicking/ticking type of noise although sounds a bit different now. And the other engine that is making the noise in forward direction only does not have any broken gears. So still unsure whats causing it but it seems like its coming from the drivetrain/gearbox, thought I'd just post this here.


----------



## zefram (Aug 13, 2014)

pfm said:


> And the other engine that is making the noise in forward direction only does not have any broken gears.


Ouch! That gear is very broken!

I recently had a similar problem, in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26346

On very close inspection, I could see that there was half a tooth broken off of one gear, and the gear had a split in the middle. I ended up buying exactly the same loco, and just swapping gears. You might try doing the same if you have two in trouble?

Good luck!

John


----------



## pfm (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow that does seem like a common problem with these transmissions. Thanks for letting me know. I guess new locos are in my future.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Bachmann pancake motor idler gears notoriously crack. What happens is a line crack from one edge to the center shaft. At that point, they start emitting a clicking sound. The engine will continue to run, but make the noise. What is happening is the broken gear is flexing and the click is the flexing. After several cycles of this the rest of the gear will fail. 

You lose the torque from the wheels that the gear is connected to. At that point the motor will sound like it is really running, but the engine will move very slowly. 

Usually the other idler gear is close to cracking. The engine you describe has a totally failed gear and a cracked gear. This is typical. 

Over the years, Bachmann has modified the design to try to fix this problem. The actually still sell the motors on their online catalog. 

I see more cracked gears than good ones. If you see ten of these motors in used engines, only six to eight of the 20 idler gears will be good. They can not stand the resistance of train set operation. Hopefully the later motors and gears are better.

Later Bachmann engines are eight wheel drive. They are better designs.

The pancake versions are a good starter engine, If you can get a good one at a cheap price, you can use it as a building source, but realize that it has a shorter life because of this gear issue. 

A problem is there is no source of replacement for these gears other than used motors. That is likely because they are considered undesirable relative to most engines available. 

Good luck,
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------

